# Help on picking an art



## psilent child (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm not looking to see which art is better. I know every art has its flaws, nothing is perfect. I'm just looking fir a certain thing and I'm not sure which discipline offer everything I'm looking for. I am 6'6 about 280. I was an competitive powerlifter until I had a career ending shoulder injury last year. I love to compete. I use to box back in the 90's. I'm too old to start back boxing. I am almost 40. I took a JKD class, but the teacher bio stated he has been a practitioner for 4 years. I could be wrong, but I don't think 4 years is long enough to have your own dojo. I have tried kajukenbo and BJJ. I enjoyed them both. I thought about trying muay thai. I am schedule to take a defense lab (was apart of keysi fighting method) in a few weeks. The problem with DL is I can't find any information on it. I would love to take shootfighting, but there is no one around that teaches it. What I am looking for is something that involves strikes, grappling, and would work in the streets. I want to also get my daughter involved into so it need to work in the streets. I'm leaning towards kajukenbo or if I could afford it mauy thai and bjj. What do you guys think?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 4, 2016)

Plenty of solid hybrids out there that will include strikes grappling and work on the streets. 

Mma
Sanda
Sambo
Kudo


----------



## psilent child (Aug 4, 2016)

I was just looking at Sambo.


----------



## kuniggety (Aug 4, 2016)

Where do you live/what is available in your area? For many, that is a major deciding factor.

Combining BJJ with MT is a great combo. Any of the "mixed" martial arts like kajukenbo or hapkido are also great. I wouldn't discount any art from being used in the street. What matters most is how it is actually taught/practiced in the particular school.


----------



## Buka (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro. Best of luck on your search. Go look and see.


----------



## psilent child (Aug 4, 2016)

I stay in San Antonio


----------



## psilent child (Aug 4, 2016)

What are you guys thoughts on keysi fighting method? I cant find any information on it. Plus you can learn it online. Thats kind of a turn off. A friend of mine recommended ninjutsi. I just can't picture a 6'6 280lb guy being a ninja lol


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## JR 137 (Aug 4, 2016)

Forget online stuff or fantasy stuff.  Google s arch what's in your area.  Eliminate the ones that don't fit your schedule and budget.  Visit the rest and pick a school, not an art.  Who's teaching and who you're training with are far more important than the style.  When you visit a place, you'll know if what they're doing is what you want or don't want.  I've seen "great arts" taught horribly, and "bad arts" taught great.  If you visit a few schools, you'll see what I mean.  If you're undecided between a few schools you like, then make the art the top priority.


----------



## psilent child (Aug 4, 2016)

I guess Sambo is out. They want $150 a month. That's a lot especially if my wife and kids get involved. I guess it will be kajukenbo. JR137 that video was hilarious.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 4, 2016)

Try Kenpo. There is some famous guy there. Brian Duffy, I think.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 4, 2016)

psilent child said:


> What are you guys thoughts on keysi fighting method? I cant find any information on it. Plus you can learn it online. Thats kind of a turn off. A friend of mine recommended ninjutsi. I just can't picture a 6'6 280lb guy being a ninja lol



If you have boxed.  You should have a basic grasp on what is going to work and what isn't.


----------



## psilent child (Aug 4, 2016)

I just left a Kajukenbo class. That's what I'm going to go with. I took 2 classes back home and tried it today. I enjoyed it


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 5, 2016)

American kenpo karate will do


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 5, 2016)

psilent child said:


> I guess Sambo is out. They want $150 a month. That's a lot especially if my wife and kids get involved. I guess it will be kajukenbo. JR137 that video was hilarious.



I'd love to try some Kajukenbo.  I saw an episode of the show Fight Quest where the guys trained in it, and everything they did looked fantastic.  Yes it was TV and the 2 schools they went to were the most famous ones, but it looked like just about everything I'd like to do.  There's a Kajukenbo school school about 20 minutes from me, after watching them twice I saw nothing I wanted to be a part of.  Great art, bad teacher and students; it was one example of why the teacher and students are far more important than the art.  Very glad you tried it and joined.

And Master Ken has a ton of videos on YouTube.  If you found that one hilarious, there's plenty more where that came from.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 5, 2016)

psilent child said:


> What are you guys thoughts on keysi fighting method? I cant find any information on it. Plus you can learn it online. Thats kind of a turn off. A friend of mine recommended ninjutsi. I just can't picture a 6'6 280lb guy being a ninja lol



If you can see a 6'6 280lb ninja do you know what that means? It means theres a 6'6 280lb ninja who aint doing it right! The point is not to be seen ergo it would be impossible to imagine. 

oh, and welcome to MT! Whatever choice you make, good luck !


----------



## psilent child (Aug 5, 2016)

I changed my mind. I'm going with America-do-te taught by master Ken.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Glad you like Kajukenbo.  If that turns out not to be what you want, you might want to look at Hapkido or Aikido.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 5, 2016)

psilent child said:


> I changed my mind. I'm going with America-do-te taught by master Ken.



Master Ken apologized to ninjas...


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 5, 2016)

psilent child said:


> I'm not looking to see which art is better. I know every art has its flaws, nothing is perfect. I'm just looking fir a certain thing and I'm not sure which discipline offer everything I'm looking for. I am 6'6 about 280. I was an competitive powerlifter until I had a career ending shoulder injury last year. I love to compete. I use to box back in the 90's. I'm too old to start back boxing. I am almost 40. I took a JKD class, but the teacher bio stated he has been a practitioner for 4 years. I could be wrong, but I don't think 4 years is long enough to have your own dojo. I have tried kajukenbo and BJJ. I enjoyed them both. I thought about trying muay thai. I am schedule to take a defense lab (was apart of keysi fighting method) in a few weeks. The problem with DL is I can't find any information on it. I would love to take shootfighting, but there is no one around that teaches it. What I am looking for is something that involves strikes, grappling, and would work in the streets. I want to also get my daughter involved into so it need to work in the streets. I'm leaning towards kajukenbo or if I could afford it mauy thai and bjj. What do you guys think?


One question why can't you box but you can do Muay Thai?  You don't have to compete you can just train


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 5, 2016)

psilent child said:


> What are you guys thoughts on keysi fighting method? I cant find any information on it. Plus you can learn it online. Thats kind of a turn off. A friend of mine recommended ninjutsi. I just can't picture a 6'6 280lb guy being a ninja lol


To be honest these days you can attempt to learn any style online. You'll never be as good as if you took a class but you can teach yourself the moves from the Internet with pretty much any style these days if you want.


----------



## Charlemagne (Aug 5, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 16, 2016)

MMA gyms are common and fit your criteria pretty well.


----------

